# 034 or MS290



## taddat (Oct 16, 2008)

Expert advice needed for the new guy - 

I have an 034, MS290 and a wife. All three are in great shape and so far have been very low maintenance. I can keep two of the three but one has to go. Hypothetically, lets say my wife stays. What saw would you get rid of? By the way, my normal use is cutting mostly maple and usually less then 20 inch dia.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 16, 2008)

First off welcome,and nice way to word this question. I have wife and a few saws,wife only knows about a couple, they are all pretty much orange and white and she cant tell the difference. But if you must get rid of one get rid of the 290. I hate saying get rid of a saw. Anyway get ready for the posts to come flowing in now. opcorn:


----------



## JS Landscaping (Oct 16, 2008)

Why get rid of a saw? Heck Id keep both, keep one for back up! You can never have too many saws. Who's the one sayin one has to go? Id never have anyone tell me to get rid of a saw. No reason for it! If she dont like it then tell her too bad! Or tell her shes gota cut the wood from now on with an ax. Personally I dont let anyone run my life, except me, and I know yes, im young and ive never been married, but still, there aint nothin like the screamin of a Stihl and the flyin of the sawdust chips from a sharp chain! Not many things get better then that!


----------



## xxl (Oct 16, 2008)

JS Landscaping said:


> Why get rid of a saw? Heck Id keep both, keep one for back up! You can never have too many saws. :agree2:


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 16, 2008)

JS Landscaping said:


> Who's the one sayin one has to go? Id never have anyone tell me to get rid of a saw. No reason for it! If she dont like it then tell her too bad! Or tell her shes gota cut the wood from now on with an ax. Personally I dont let anyone run my life, except me, and I know yes, im young and ive never been married, but still, there aint nothin like the screamin of a Stihl and the flyin of the sawdust chips from a sharp chain!



You keep thinkin like that and youll be sleeping in a cold lonely bed the rest of your life.:monkey:


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 17, 2008)

Send me the 034. It will cost you less shipping then the 290.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2008)

taddat said:


> Expert advice needed for the new guy -
> 
> I have an 034, MS290 and a wife. All three are in great shape and so far have been very low maintenance. I can keep two of the three but one has to go. Hypothetically, lets say my wife stays. What saw would you get rid of? By the way, my normal use is cutting mostly maple and usually less then 20 inch dia.



Easy, dump the 290 in the bin, where it belongs.......


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> You keep thinkin like that and youll be sleeping in a cold lonely bed the rest of your life.:monkey:



Bingo.

Also, taddat, I'd keep the 034 out of the two saws. That is, assuming it's in the same condition as the 290. You could easily sell either saw here on AS or on eBay and make a few bucks while you're at it.


----------



## Mike PA (Oct 17, 2008)

If one of the three must go, then one of the three, almost by definition, requires too much maintenance. Get rid of the one that causes the most trouble.


----------



## JS Landscaping (Oct 17, 2008)

Nah no cold lonley bed for me, found a woman who loves me being a climber, although she does worry a bit about my saftey up there. Heck she even got me a new set of chaps for my birthday and dont mind running to the power equipment dealer with me on a saturday if need be. But of course thats on the way to the mall so she can go shopping...I learned its all about comprimising! Makes things much easier, but dont ask me to get rid of a saw of mine.


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 17, 2008)

JS Landscaping said:


> Nah no cold lonley bed for me, found a woman who loves me being a climber, although she does worry a bit about my saftey up there. Heck she even got me a new set of chaps for my birthday and dont mind running to the power equipment dealer with me on a saturday if need be. But of course thats on the way to the mall so she can go shopping...I learned its all about comprimising! Makes things much easier, but dont ask me to get rid of a saw of mine.



Yeah, thats not quite as hard-ass as you sounded in your first post. Also, if she asked you to cut down on your saws and it was reasonable, I bet you would. Having only one saw is a bit rediculous though, it's handy as heck having at least two. That way if one gets stuck...or dies half way through felling a tree...etc etc. 

My honey says I can have two saws, but I bet she'd let me have three if I can reason it. And since she wants to learn how to run one, I can get a lightweight echo or something for limbing (for the woman), then have two bigger saws for felling/bucking (and for me basically). Ideally I'm thinking an 026 and an 044 would be a good choice for my bigger saws, and a CS346 or similar for the little saw. If I'm stuck with just two saws it'd probably be the 044 and the CS346. 

That said, right now I'm stuck with two tiny saws till I can afford better. But, even Poulans are better than no saws - especially since mine run real well.


----------



## taddat (Oct 17, 2008)

After reading this - I think the only right answer is to keep 'em all - including my wife....

I just picked up a 2 cyl John Deere 66SV. Never run a two cyl saw. I put in new plugs and it runs like a champ. Not sure I have a use for it yet but I gotta try it out before I get rid of it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 17, 2008)

taddat said:


> After reading this - I think the only right answer is to keep 'em all - including my wife....
> 
> I just picked up a 2 cyl John Deere 66SV. Never run a two cyl saw. I put in new plugs and it runs like a champ. Not sure I have a use for it yet but I gotta try it out before I get rid of it.



I dont get it. You made it sound like one had to go,now you tell us youve picked up another saw,and not just any runofthemill saw but a 2 cylinder. I just dont get it.


----------



## taddat (Oct 17, 2008)

I know - I know - I'm a full time cop - turned into a part time saw addict. 

Now I know how the guys on crack feel... 

For the long story - a few months ago, I picked up the 290 for a good deal. I started cutting wood with it and liked it. Then I found an old 028 for next to nothing. I fixed up the 028 and sold it for way more then what it was worth on ebay. 

Now the addict part starts - So a few days ago, I found the 034 and the JD for sale as a pair.. The guy would not give me the 034 with out the JD so I took both. The guy was selling both for half what just the 034 was worth - I think the guy selling the saws knew less then I did about both of them (and I don’t know much – first to admit). I only knew the 034 was worth more then what he was giving it away for. 

Then I found this site and now I stay up all night reading about saws and looking for more….


----------



## joecool85 (Oct 17, 2008)

taddat said:


> I know - I know - I'm a full time cop - turned into a part time saw addict.
> 
> Now I know how the guys on crack feel...
> 
> ...



We're going to need some pics of the JD. I've never even SEEN a two cylinder saw!


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 17, 2008)

That explains it all now.


----------



## taddat (Oct 17, 2008)

John Deere 66SV - Photos 

Any idea what it is worth??? Runs like a champ...
View attachment 80225


View attachment 80226


View attachment 80227


View attachment 80228


----------



## Roy M (Oct 26, 2008)

joecool85 said:


> We're going to need some pics of the JD. I've never even SEEN a two cylinder saw!


Echo made it. It has a real funky sound but is heavy.


----------



## taddat (Oct 26, 2008)

It is heavy by todays standards - but a very smooth saw to run. Any idea what it is worth?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2008)

Brushwacker said:


> Send me the 034. It will cost you less shipping then the 290.



Yes, lighter, but still more power and quality.....


----------

